# Robery on Autoroute Aire



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 12, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Another warning. Friends of ours were travelling by Caravan to the South of France last week.

On the A9 - Nimes Marguerites services, just after midnight, woke up with a strange man in the caravan, bit of a shock. Not a gas attack, but door lock forced.

Lost her handbag with cash and cards and husbands clothing.

They were both OK as they only got my her cards not her husbands cards, although the bank decided they would stop that after 3 days because of unusual activity - it was being used in France!!!! They had tried to tell them they were in France as that was were her card was stolen but the Indians at the call centre didn't seem to understand.

These are old hands not newbies. They have been caravanning and running caravan sites including in the south of France and Spain for many years before retirement. They decided to take the risk and stay at a Autoroute services as they were tired after driving down through the UK and France.

Heard of another couple (from a mutual friend) who were woken up in similar circumstances earlier this year. It was the smell of the person that woke them up they said.


----------



## joe428 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Problem solver*

We travel with our dog with us and he has big teeth and wont let anybody into the van !!! :dog: We also have notice on the window beware of the dog prob worth having a sticker on your window even if you dont have a dog with you !!!


----------



## molly 2 (Dec 12, 2013)

was it the hab door or the cab door that was forced .makes a cheap door alarm a handy bit of kit . Don,t mension gass attack on here arrrrrggggg


----------



## vespalien (Dec 12, 2013)

joe428 said:


> We travel with our dog with us and he has big teeth and wont let anybody into the van !!! :dog: We also have notice on the window beware of the dog prob worth having a sticker on your window even if you dont have a dog with you !!!



Don't you believe it. Dogs can sleep through a robbery too, or thieves can bring a nice juicy bone as a gift, which may or may not be drugged.


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 12, 2013)

molly 2 said:


> was it the hab door or the cab door that was forced .makes a cheap door alarm a handy bit of kit . Don,t mension gass attack on here arrrrrggggg



The OP said it was a 'Caravan'. What type of caravan do you know of which has a '_hab door or the cab door_'?


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 12, 2013)

molly 2 said:


> was it the hab door or the cab door that was forced .makes a cheap door alarm a handy bit of kit . Don,t mension gass attack on here arrrrrggggg



They were in a CARAVAN.  The door is near the rear and the bed is across the front.  Modern caravan with good locks.


----------



## joe428 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Dont be scared of your own shadow*



vespalien said:


> Don't you believe it. Dogs can sleep through a robbery too, or thieves can bring a nice juicy bone as a gift, which may or may not be drugged.


WOULD YOU CHANCE entering a MH with a 35 kilo dog inside it with big white teeth and will bite he thinks the MH is his mobile kenel and just lets us share it with him HA! I do understand what your saying but the dog is a hell of a good detterent Yes ?


----------



## vespalien (Dec 12, 2013)

joe428 said:


> WOULD YOU CHANCE entering a MH with a 35 kilo dog inside it with big white teeth and will bite he thinks the MH is his mobile kenel and just lets us share it with him HA!



As you wish, I wouldn't want to break into anyone's home or motorhome, but I know people whose house was done while they slept and their large Samoyed happily chomped on a large beef bone rather than the robbers.  Some people are frightened of dogs, but others understand them. Maybe all people who understand dogs are honest, I wouldn't be so sure. 

Oh, and I am not frightened of anybody's shadow, so please keep your insults to yourself.


----------



## joe428 (Dec 12, 2013)

*sorry didn't mean to insult*



vespalien said:


> As you wish, I wouldn't want to break into anyone's home or motorhome, but I know people whose house was done while they slept and their large Samoyed happily chomped on a large beef bone rather than the robbers.  Some people are frightened of dogs, but others understand them. Maybe all people who understand dogs are honest, I wouldn't be so sure.
> 
> Oh, and I am not frightened of anybody's shadow, so please keep your insults to yourself.



Any prevention is better than none Yes?


----------



## CooP (Dec 12, 2013)

They woke up with the guy in the van and somehow he still got away with the valuables? How strange, why not kill him and then call the police to remove the remains?


----------



## Caz (Dec 12, 2013)

My dog will go for anyone who sets foot in the van when I'm not there, unless he knows them - but when I'm there I think he'd expect me to sort it.

My brother's house was burgled last year, his Staffie never batted an eyelid - probably helped the burglar find what he wanted.


----------



## lebesset (Dec 12, 2013)

about 3 years ago the french gendarmerie got so fed up with number of robberies on autoroute aires that they set up a major operation lasting 24 hours 

they arrested over 50 thieves 

but hey , if you like to take your chances ......


----------



## vindiboy (Dec 12, 2013)

Enough wanings around about not sleeping on Auto Route Aires but folks still ignore them because Joe Bloggs always uses them and gets no trouble,Fools and why NO alarm, you know that thing that makes a hell of a noise when any door is opened and can be set even when you are in the van FOOLS.


----------



## n brown (Dec 12, 2013)

thieves go where the pickings are. I wouldn't stay in a motorway services,just pull off a kilometre or 2 and find a village square or layby. those autoroute aires look like a big lucky dip,with all the stuff in lorries and campers and caravans and empty cars. they remind me of some of the Algarve beaches,with carloads of dodgy looking guys sat in the surrounding woods waiting for someone to let their guard down


----------



## joe428 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Good answer!*



CooP said:


> They woke up with the guy in the van and somehow he still got away with the valuables? How strange, why not kill him and then call the police to remove the remains?


Good solution but is it Legal to kill then in france ( should be ) !!


----------



## n brown (Dec 12, 2013)

you used to be able to legally buy 12 bore plastic bullet derringers called 'manstoppers'from the local sport shop.don't bother with CS gas as it tends to fill the van--one squirt and it's all fall down !


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 12, 2013)

We stopped on a Motorway Service area once even though I new better, we were very tired and in danger of falling asleep so we found an area close to the Restaurant and thought we would just have a couple of hours then drive on, within 45mins a lorry had pulled up behind us, another Motorhome in front of us and another few lorries alongside, each time somebody pulled up my Border Collie (who warns us whenever anybody is close outside) barked, we drifted off to sleep again and shortly after the dog barked again, we just told her to be quiet and then fell asleep and didn't wake up until several hours later, we noticed light coming from the front door, somebody had forced the door and we just kept telling the dogs to be quiet.
 Without the dogs we would have been robbed there is no doubt about that in my mind, I wouldn't want my dogs to bite anybody even a robber but for alerting you they are brilliant, I have since fitted lights over each door with motion sensors on and fitted extra locks but I still would not stop on a Service Area again


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I have a laptop safe bolted through the floor under the single bed, it holds the laptop, cameras, money , passports and cards etc., well worth fitting


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 12, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Dec 12, 2013)

On our very first trip on the way home after buying the van in Germany, we slept in a services in Holland.  We pulled well away from everyone and had a good nights sleep but woke up packed in like sardines with waggons.

On our first trip to France.  We went with a friend in another van.  He was a veteran and told us not to pick AutoRoute Aires within 50km of a large population area.  This advice we headed.  On that trip we used a few AutoRoute picnic Aires without any problems.   

As another poster has said it is the honey pot spots where there are lots of easy pickings that attract thieves.  We park alone in quiet places and have so far had no problems. 

We do not leave valuables where they can be easily picked up either.


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 12, 2013)

Many years ago, when shops took real money I worked for Curry's and we had to go through an underpass to get to the bank in the evening. The system was that one of us would carry the nightsafe bag under our arm while someone else would walk behind and warn the other person if someone was rushing up behind, at which point the bagman would turn and hand the bag to the thief. The Company said that the money was insured but the person wasn't. Perhaps on this basis it is better to have a wallet or something lying around with a few notes in it at night.


----------



## Kontiki (Dec 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear they were robbed, but being 'old hands' means nothing to thieves. They obviously haven't listened to all the advice from other 'old hands' which tells them NEVER stop overnight on autoroute aires especially near any big cities in France & Spain, no matter how tired find somewhere to pull off a small town or village will be safer. Autoroutes make it ideal pickings for thieves with an easy get away if things go wrong. As for dogs I know a few people who have been robbed while the dog slept on oblivious.


----------



## montyalgarve (Dec 12, 2013)

antiquesam said:


> Many years ago, when shops took real money I worked for Curry's and we had to go through an underpass to get to the bank in the evening. The system was that one of us would carry the nightsafe bag under our arm while someone else would walk behind and warn the other person if someone was rushing up behind, at which point the bagman would turn and hand the bag to the thief. The Company said that the money was insured but the person wasn't. Perhaps on this basis it is better to have a wallet or something lying around with a few notes in it at night.



Sorry that's only encouraging theft, if you go down that road then you might as well hand over your wallet to the next dodgey person you meet,  my van is mine the contents are mine and thats the way it's staying, i'm a 62 year old fat git but god help any robber that enters my van, i promise you that seeing me in my undies running screaming towards them will make them run and book in for some serious therapy,  if possible i will harm them in anyway i can.  and as long as it's not in the UK, the police will be on my side,,,,, this is in no way a dig at the British police just our stupid system that they have to follow.


----------



## n brown (Dec 12, 2013)

try to think like a thief-as you're just parked up,they've had no time to case you and plan so it's all about opportunity,so give as little opportunity as poss. harsh as it sounds,it's all about sending them to your neighbour's,if he looks an easier nut to crack they'll leave you and go there.  so a dog sign is good,an alarm sign and flashing led is good,absolutely nothing of value left in sight is good,good locks on doors is good ,anything that acts as a deterrent is good.a  general awareness of your surroundings and noticing anything out of sync is worth working on,it's a sense that can be honed. most people imo don't really have this and seem to walk around complacently oblivious to things around them,these people look like victims to the predator


----------



## Rodeo (Dec 12, 2013)

Yep,I agree. The amount of nutters you see wandering around in airports (and outside) with tickets/wallet etc in the compartment of a rucksack,which they are wearing,so cant see if anything is being tampered with.Thieves will go for this,rather than a harder nut to crack


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 12, 2013)

I used to leave the dogs bowls outside the van at night as deterrent until someone nicked them I belive it was my neighbour though as before I went to bed he asked if I had some spare dog food I hadn't he had gone by the time I awoke


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 12, 2013)

antiquesam said:


> Aren't you putting yourself in more physical danger if the thieves don't find any goodies or maybe worse a locked safe?
> .


I don't think they want to wake you up so putting things in a safe is a good idea IMHO, I am not the type to feel threatened by physical presence but even then the more you do to stop them makes the thief look for the easier mark, I have an external lock that covers the cab door handle, a fiamma lock for the habitation door and alarms and lights on all doors, if I didn't have dogs my alarm would wake me because I switch the movement detector off but it covers the doors, if somebody wants to get in they will make a lot of noise and they will not want to do that while you are sleeping and if you are not in the safe is a good idea anyway, you will never stop a professional thief but most of these robberies are opportunist thieves so make yours look secure, even a flashing LED in the windscreen will make them think twice,


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 12, 2013)

First job for my new P-Touch labelling machine before heading to Spain was a sign for the caravan door which read 'Alarma antirrobo instalado!'. It must have worked......
I've seen a fake 'Tracker' sign for £3.50. I might just get one!
John



TRACKER FITTED MOTORHOME STICKER camper campervan 34543 | eBay


----------



## Rodeo (Dec 12, 2013)

My son is an alarm engineer,premises not vehicles,but he is going to build me a system and fit  alarm(s) in the van.Houses run on 12v anyway. A movement detector and door switches etc plus immobiliser.


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 12, 2013)

n brown said:


> try to think like a thief-as you're just parked up,they've had no time to case you and plan so it's all about opportunity,so give as little opportunity as poss. harsh as it sounds,it's all about sending them to your neighbour's,if he looks an easier nut to crack they'll leave you and go there.  so a dog sign is good,an alarm sign and flashing led is good,absolutely nothing of value left in sight is good,good locks on doors is good ,anything that acts as a deterrent is good.a  general awareness of your surroundings and noticing anything out of sync is worth working on,it's a sense that can be honed. most people imo don't really have this and seem to walk around complacently oblivious to things around them,these people look like victims to the predator



Absolutely true, look at yourself through the eyes of a thief AND evaluate the risk for you (as thief).
At first I would buy a Stellplatz book and would ask me every night, where to go this night, cause all victims are parking "organized" iaw booklet, haha.
Concerning the risk for you:
Is an alerting device really a risk for you (as thief).....I doubt cause when the alert starts, you can easily run away, jump on the bike and that´s it. The sleeping owners of the mh will need so much time to start their defense, that you can easily have a beer and then run away from the "old rheumatic campers".
Is making noise really a risk for you....no, just run away in case you have been too noisy.
Is it a risk for you to enter a mh standing in a pack with others.....no, i doubt, cause all are sleeping and nobody will help the victim so quickly and consequently, that you are not able to walk away....easy targets.
Is it a risk for you to be detected....no, in case you are recognized you can easily walk away, police needs hours to arrive.
A small dog....it may be an excellent "alert system", but it cannot harm you, you can walk away easily into the darkness.

So, what is a real risk for you?
Imo only two things,
firstly .....an owner, who is prepared and who is in highest defense readiness posture, willing to cut you into pieces. But nobody does, sleeping deeply during the night...may be after some beer!!
And secondly....a large dog the heavier the better, which accelerates like a motorbike and runs 100 meters in 5 seconds and which is able to eat you....this is the highest risk. The chance to be severly hurted, shredded  or even caught will be absolutely high.....too high IMO and consequently you will avoid this high risk. Deterrence is the best method to avoid those problems.

But living with a large dog is not for everyone, i fully understand this.

I think, the easiest method is to avoid the danger and park in a lonely area, where nobody will expect you, simply be unpredictable for a possible thief and show situational awareness.

And for those, who own a large dog, I know, that dogs always want to sleep deeply, this is for sure. I put my important things into the box/seat below my dog. And everybody is invited to wake up my dog, push away the 45 kilos in the middle of the night and try to get my money :dance:....feel free and have fun.

Finally, i know this are rude words, but are thiefs friendly?

Bernd

PS: By the way, in case the dog is not enough deterrence, i will wake up my wife......


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 12, 2013)

rottiontour said:


> PS: By the way, in case the dog is not enough deterrence, i will wake up my wife......


I was planning to rob you up to that point:scared:


----------



## bru (Dec 12, 2013)

remote contact alarms on all doors separate to van alarm system , worth thinking about if wilding a lot , (my best thought at min )


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 12, 2013)

runnach said:


> an old clapped out laptop which I no longer use, decent one has a secure secret storage place...


That has given me something to think about, I repair electrical appliances such as TV's, laptops, tablets, mobile phones, satnavs etc. and I have a few of each which I have taken parts from, I could take all the bare shells with something put in to make up the weight for the bits I removed and the thief can get rid of my rubbish I would have to dispose of using WEEE disposal sights, I can leave the crap stuff easy to find and my good items hidden away, they will always take the first things they find:idea:


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 12, 2013)

Isn't it a good idea to have any extra alarms connected to the habitation battery as iv'e heard of robbers reaching underneath and cutting vehicle battery wires thus disabling built in alarms


----------



## steco1958 (Dec 12, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> Isn't it a good idea to have any extra alarms connected to the habitation battery as iv'e heard of robbers reaching underneath and cutting vehicle battery wires thus disabling built in alarms


If you have a half decent alarm it will trigger if power is cut whilst the alarm is set.


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Dec 12, 2013)

Now i'm baffeld surely no power no alarm ?


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 12, 2013)

chrisinbrighton said:


> I used to leave the dogs bowls outside the van at night as deterrent until someone nicked them I belive it was my neighbour though as before I went to bed he asked if I had some spare dog food I hadn't he had gone by the time I awoke



poor neighbour having to beg for dog food,you should of brought him in for a proper meal?:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree with Mr Brown !

    You'll never see a French motorhome overnighting on a motorway aire . Just pull off and KIp by the village cemetary or sports centre ..... End of !


----------



## lebesset (Dec 13, 2013)

Pauljenny said:


> I agree with Mr Brown !
> 
> You'll never see a French motorhome overnighting on a motorway aire . Just pull off and KIp by the village cemetary or sports centre ..... End of !



in theory you have the right to stop in the town square between the hours of dusk and dawn [ with your flock of animals if you wish ] , code napoleon ; but as this is often impossible under modern conditions just park somewhere sensible , many places have set aside aires to replace the town square 

and no french motorhomes overnighting on autoroute aires ...that's called local knowledge


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 13, 2013)

Pauljenny said:


> You'll never see a French motorhome overnighting on a motorway aire .



Then I've seen a lot of motorhomes overnighting on motorway aires over the years which must have been using false French plates because they were definitely registered in France! 

What's more, the inhabitants had taken the trouble to learn French and spoke it with a native accent too!

Seems that some people will go to almost any length to blend in and not appear to be foreigners.


----------



## barryd (Dec 13, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> Then I've seen a lot of motorhomes overnighting on motorway aires over the years which must have been using false French plates because they were definitely registered in France!
> 
> What's more, the inhabitants had taken the trouble to learn French and spoke it with a native accent too!
> 
> Seems that some people will go to almost any length to blend in and not appear to be foreigners.



Maybe its those dodgy Frenchies parked up who are doing the robbing!  Lets face it.  They cant be trusted and have never forgiven us for Waterloo and Ajencourt!  :lol-053:

Seriously though.  How many times do we have to hear about motorway aire robberies?  France has go to be the easiest country to overnight in the entire world. You could drive off a motorway with your eyes shut and probably crash into an Aire de Camping car.  Its just being lazy.


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 13, 2013)

barryd said:


> Maybe its those dodgy Frenchies parked up who are doing the robbing!  Lets face it.  They cant be trusted and have never forgiven us for Waterloo and Ajencourt!  :lol-053:



Not to mention the classification of their wines and the introduction of mustard.



> Seriously though.  How many times do we have to hear about motorway aire robberies?  France has go to be the easiest country to overnight in the entire world. You could drive off a motorway with your eyes shut and probably crash into an Aire de Camping car.



Yes, but that way you miss the thrill of wondering, '_Is tonight the night I'm going to be gassed_?'




> Its just being lazy.



So, what's wrong with being lazy?

;-)


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 13, 2013)

barryd wrote:
You could drive off a motorway with your eyes shut and probably crash into an Aire de Camping car. Its just being lazy.
" Last edited by barryd; Today at 17:55. Reason: Please do not drive off a motorway with your eyes shut "


Barry, is there another method to find an Aire?


----------



## antiquesam (Dec 13, 2013)

Why use Autoroutes anyway?


----------



## barryd (Dec 13, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> Not to mention the classification of their wines and the introduction of mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.  I take the point about being lazy.  I am an expert at it.  I wont ever be gassed though as I have one of these.  And the mask. Gas Attack alarm and masks


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 13, 2013)

barryd said:


> ...... I wont ever be gassed though as I have one of these.  And the mask. Gas Attack alarm and masks



great thing and.....cheaper than a plastic surgery.


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 13, 2013)

barryd said:


> I wont ever be gassed though as I have one of these.  And the mask. Gas Attack alarm and masks



I hope nobody else throws away their money sending for that unmitigated scoundrel's alarms & masks - I sent him my cheque (or was it a Pole - anyway, some Eastern European currency) for £847.23p (which included £67.93 for 'express postage') several weeks ago and haven't seen hide nor hair of my goods. Doesn't that cheapskate merchandiser realise that the delay in sending these VITAL PIECES OF EQUIPMENT is putting my life in danger every time I overnight on a French Motorway Aire next door to a motorhome with false French registration plates on it?

EDIT: If I get gassed tonight it will be your fault, Barry!


----------



## maingate (Dec 14, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> I hope nobody else throws away their money sending for that unmitigated scoundrel's alarms & masks - I sent him my cheque (or was it a Pole - anyway, some Eastern European currency) for £847.23p (which included £67.93 for 'express postage') several weeks ago and haven't seen hide nor hair of my goods. Doesn't that cheapskate merchandiser realise that the delay in sending these VITAL PIECES OF EQUIPMENT is putting my life in danger every time I overnight on a French Motorway Aire next door to a motorhome with false French registration plates on it?
> 
> EDIT: If I get gassed tonight it will be your fault, Barry!



I think it is disgusting for you to tell a pack of lies about an honest and upright person and his company. With the huge volume of sales (especially just before Xmas), the occasional glitch will occur. I can only speak highly of the company from the time I bought a set of genuine Hymer stickers to put on my LDV Convoy selfbuild. OK, the spelling on them was not perfect due to them being made in China but otherwise they have added value to my vehicle.


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 14, 2013)

maingate said:


> I think it is disgusting for you to tell a pack of lies about an honest and upright person and his company. With the huge volume of sales (especially just before Xmas), the occasional glitch will occur. I can only speak highly of the company from the time I bought a set of genuine Hymer stickers to put on my LDV Convoy selfbuild. OK, the spelling on them was not perfect due to them being made in China but otherwise they have added value to my vehicle.



If your experience is true, I am humbly corrected and realise that I may have been too hasty in my condemnation. Nevertheless, I am not entirely convinced that the opinion of anyone who thinks that they can add ANY value to an _LDV Convoy_  is worth taking seriously. But perhaps I am being too cynical. Now, if you had applied those genuine [strike]Flymo[/strike] Hymer stickers to a_ Bedford CF230_ your opinion would have been more credible. Meanwhile, I am wilding on motorway aires in the depth of '_La France Profonde_' and just waiting to be gassed! If only I had received my gas-alarm and gas mask in time, I would be able to sleep safely at night.

PS: I've taken precautions, however - I have made my vehicle look like a less high-value target by removing the genuine Hymer stickers from my _LDV Convoy_ self-build before going to 'Le Continong'. That should fool them!


----------



## barryd (Dec 14, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> If your experience is true, I am humbly corrected and realise that I may have been too hasty in my condemnation. Nevertheless, I am not entirely convinced that the opinion of anyone who thinks that they can add ANY value to an _LDV Convoy_  is worth taking seriously. But perhaps I am being too cynical. Now, if you had applied those genuine [strike]Flymo[/strike] Hymer stickers to a_ Bedford CF230_ your opinion would have been more credible. Meanwhile, I am wilding on motorway aires in the depth of '_La France Profonde_' and just waiting to be gassed! If only I had received my gas-alarm and gas mask in time, I would be able to sleep safely at night.
> 
> PS: I've taken precautions, however - I have made my vehicle look like a less high-value target by removing the genuine Hymer stickers from my _LDV Convoy_ self-build before going to 'Le Continong'. That should fool them!



We are so sorry you didnt receive your Gas Attack alarm system.  I am assured by our Chinese Fruitcakes Partners that they are indeed on the way.  Apparently they had to get a new outboard for the supply ship.

Please accept these wonderful (as described by Maingit) Hymer Decals at the greatly reduced price of £295 as an apology.

Lovely Hymer Decals


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 14, 2013)

nice discussion....fake???


----------



## n brown (Dec 14, 2013)

rottiontour said:


> nice discussion....fake???


 best click that link,it's a very reputable company


----------



## mark61 (Dec 14, 2013)

I saved myself a fortune, didn't bother with the alarm.  When on motorway aires I just sleep with all the doors open.
I am however still waiting for my Hymer Decals.


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 14, 2013)

n brown said:


> best click that link,it's a very reputable company



did that before


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> We are so sorry you didnt receive your Gas Attack alarm system.  I am assured by our Chinese Fruitcakes Partners that they are indeed on the way.  Apparently they had to get a new outboard for the supply ship.
> 
> Please accept these wonderful (as described by Maingit) Hymer Decals at the greatly reduced price of £295 as an apology.
> 
> Lovely Hymer Decals



I hope that the 2-stroke engine fitted to the '_Fruitcakes Gas Detector_' is more reliable than the engine fitted to your supplier's ship.

As for your apologetic Hymer Decals, unless I'm gassed in the meantime, they'll come in handy when I get back to Blighty and I can use them to replace the ones I took off my vehicle for safety reasons for this trip.


----------



## n brown (Dec 14, 2013)

just browsing some ''gas attack alarms'', great bit of scaremongering copy.particularly like the admission that the alarm can't actually detect gas ! is that perhaps  because there ain't any ?  talk about jumping on the bandwagon of fear ! http://www.milenco.com/products/sleep-safe-alarms/


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 14, 2013)

mark61 said:


> I saved myself a fortune, didn't bother with the alarm.  When on motorway aires I just sleep with all the doors open.



Damn! Why didn't I think of that? Simples!


----------



## barryd (Dec 14, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> Damn! Why didn't I think of that? Simples!



No!  Dont sleep with the windows open!  Especially in France!  Not only will they gas you but if you leave the windows open those evil Frenchies are now deploying light footed women to do their dirty work and they can slip into the smallest of gaps and stealthily nick your stuff while you lie there snoring away the two bottles of French wine you quaffed earlier.

They look like this


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 14, 2013)

n brown said:


> just browsing some ''gas attack alarms'', great bit of scaremongering copy.particularly like the admission that the alarm can't actually detect gas ! is that perhaps  because there ain't any ?  talk about jumping on the bandwagon of fear ! Sleep Safe Alarms | Milenco Limited | Caravan Products | Caravan Security | UK



Yup, disgusting sales pitch by Milenco. An attempt to exploit the credulous and engender fear so that they can sell a useless and overpriced product.


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> No!  Dont sleep with the windows open!  Especially in France!  Not only will they gas you but if you leave the windows open those evil Frenchies are now deploying light footed women to do their dirty work and they can slip into the smallest of gaps and stealthily nick your stuff while you lie there snoring away the two bottles of French wine you quaffed earlier.
> 
> They look like this
> 
> View attachment 19221



If I thought women like that WERE going to come into my 'van whilst I slept I WOULD leave the windows and doors open.


----------



## mark61 (Dec 14, 2013)

Excellent, she has her own washing up gloves too. 

Might forget the Hymer Decals and keep with the Morrisons look. lol. Thanks to photoshop.


----------



## barryd (Dec 14, 2013)

Seannachie said:


> Yup, disgusting sales pitch by Milenco. An attempt to exploit the credulous and engender fear so that they can sell a useless and overpriced product.



Worryingly I was in a motorhome dealership in Albi in the south of France in the summer when our water pump packed and they had some of these Gas Alarms on the shelves!

Clearly the French must get taken in by it as well.


----------



## roamingman (Dec 17, 2013)

As mentioned before, why spoil your holiday by driving on the auto routes, and not seeing the country,
we have just came back from a 2 month trip down through France Spain Portugal and Morocco, then back though Spain France, did not use any auto routes.  And had a great time.


----------



## Gwynneth (Dec 17, 2013)

*Dogs in M'Home*

We recently travelled through Europe and, thankfully, did not encounter any problems.  We did, however, travel with our 2 Jack Russells .  They may not weigh much nor have huge knashers, but our motorhome is their kennel and God Forbid that anyone would try and come in.  They just go berserk and bark their heads off and so are better than any alarm system.


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 18, 2013)

roamingman said:


> As mentioned before, why spoil your holiday by driving on the auto routes, and not seeing the country,
> .



Just because you don't like looking at the rear end of trucks there's no need to deny that pleasure to those who do.

:lol-049:


----------



## Seannachie (Dec 18, 2013)

What seems to be even more ridiculous to me is paying for the privilege to use the peage but NOT driving faster. Why pay to drive at 90kph when one can do that on national or departmental roads for free?


----------

